# At last..Spectacles



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Well finally I have persuaded Karen to go to Specsavers for an eye test.
I began to wonder when I switched the TV to HD and she could not see any difference, the last time in the MH I gave her my glasses and she said the TV was so much better.

In my mid 50's I made a mistake at work quoting for a 250k machine, I mistook a 7k add on for 1K so we had to stand the loss.
At least the company paid for an eye test and the glasses.

It makes me wonder how many of us through vanity do not go for a test, with aging, eyes tend to deteriorate slowly over time so it does not make it that noticeable until something happens to wake you up but that might be too late.

It does not cost much for an eye test although in my case I have Glaucoma in the family so I get it free but still the small cost can make a big difference to your quality of life and to the safety of others.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We're lucky, the DiL is an optometrist so she keeps us in line. Is a great help giving confidence to Jan during her chemo therapy by reassuring that her good eyesight will return to normal.

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I had to have a medical to renew my HGV driving license in France.
Part of it is an eye test. The doc suggested I get some glasses and since then I pass with flying colours.
Now after two cataract opps I only need glass's for reading. 
Glass's are not such a 'stigma' as hearing aids.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Looking in from the outside, I observe that there's a culture in this country to have a passive approach to one's health, rather than a pro-active one. Expecting that someone will tell us what to have done, accepting the treatment as doled out, waiting around for an appointment or results at the NHS's pleasure. What drives me mad is the manana attitude of SOME NHS employees who act as if they are doing you a favour and show minimal consideration for people in pain and facing life-threatening risks. Could give you a list of examples, but I won't. Sure you can think of your own.

(NB I know you are not all tarred with the same brush, so if you're one of the others, please don't take this personally!)

Our health is OUR responsibility not the NHS's nor the government's. I am driving my health care plan. I keep myself well informed and respond timeously to symptoms. I do what is necessary (more or less) to be healthy. I question diagnoses/treatments and speak up when I don't agree or need information. Thank goodness I can. I've experienced better and see how things could be much better!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree with you Viv. I, too, take a proactive approach to my health. It just pees me off when you need a pair of specs that you have to take out a mortgage to get them! I know that there are cheaper alternatives to the high street optometrist but it is all such a faff  I make do with ready specs for reading.


A also agree about the stigma over hearing aids. Such a pity. I wish that some celebs would start openly wearing them.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just on eye tests.

When I was going for my initial Medical before training to be a Commercial Pilot, they were all conducted by an RAF Medical unit at Kelvin House, but to two different standards for RAF and Civilian candidates - it's not good for RAF pilots to pull negative G with glasses on and Civil aircraft passengers do not like negative G acting on coffee and champagne:surprise:

The examiner was new and had to look up the limits for Civil, but said I 'just qualified'. This worried be somewhat, as to whether I could lose my licence after a few years, so I sought a second opinion from CAA, who sent me to their Consultant, a dour Scot - 'Sit down, Read that, and that. "Och you'll fly!" He then went on to make a thorough examination at the end of which he said you will need glasses to fly at age 37 - and he was spot on - incredible! That was the case till the end of my flying career and no further problems. But I can still remember how happy I was when I left his Consulting rooms, because I had already been accepted by British United for a sponsored course.

That Specialist could have changed my whole life, right up to this day, because although I left flying for quite a long period and returned, my next 4 jobs and 22 years of career were based on my Aviation knowledge.

Our lives can turn on a sixpence.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I keep wondering about this. My eyes have always been very good but have started to go a bit. I Was told I needed them 20 years ago for reading but I just couldnt get away with them. They just made me feel drunk.  They were flaming expensive as well. Gucci. They are sat downstairs in a drawer, never used. If I had another test and needed glasses can I Assume I can just have new lenses put in these? I was going to just have them turned into a pair of shades to be honest but I dont really wear them either much apart from when making Rock videos.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

How things change, Geoff. My son is medically fit to fly (civilian of course) in spite of a severe hearing loss, but wearing a hearing aid. He could hear and communicate quite adequately with ATC. He has a bone conductor implant and later in the ear should be getting another one on the other side (surround sound!). I have age-related mild to moderate hearing loss and quite happily wear my hearing aids for the obvious benefits - except - when those 'who don't have a hearing problem and say I mutter' - have the TV so loud it's unbearable. There's nothing more annoying than someone who keeps saying, "what did you say?" or ignores you totally. Guess under the circumstances I couldn't put my head in the sand. Been wearing glasses 30+ years. Only ever worn multifocals. Expensive yes, but what a pleasure to wear them.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Interesting, Viv, how you get on so well with multifocals. My mother tried them and nearly had several falls because the ground seemed so out of focus/nearer than it was, making her miss her footing. I have also witnessed several falls that people have blamed on their multifocals making them miss their footing.
These accounts make me wonder if they are the right equipment to be driving in. A tilt of the head could put everything out of focus?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have only ever worn single lens glasses for driving, as multi lenses are not safe in my opinion for driving.Have to admit changing to reading can be a drag if just for a few moments.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I've had glasses since I started driving, can't live with Varifocals for some reason, and like Ramon and others I have to take a fairly stringent medical annually for my C1 and C licences.

Which reminds me, my application to DVLA was sent on the 4th December 2016, and I still haven't got it back.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have hear many people say they could not get on with 'varifocals' including my wife. But it seems I had no problem and would quite happily go down that route in the event of needing glass's again for more than just single vision reading.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I do not understand the problemm people are talking about with varifocal(assuming those that said 'multifocal' did mean varifocal and not just bi-focal.

I have been using varifocal for 10 years, including driving and do not have a problem. In fact I think that if I only wore a single presciption lens for driving I might struggle to see the instrument panel and satnav, particularly at night.

Geoff


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> I have hear many people say they could not get on with 'varifocals' including my wife. But it seems I had no problem and would quite happily go down that route in the event of needing glass's again for more than just single vision reading.
> 
> Ray.


I have a pair of glasses for PC use and also a pair of varifoculs which I only use for driving, when driving my eyes are always fixed on the road so I find them fine.
If I wear varifocals for normal use they make me feel giddy and nauseous when my eyes switch from distance to close up.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I started wearing single lens glasses in my 40s when the drawings I was working from seemed to get a bit hazy, especially in artificial light. I'm now in my 60s and about 7-8 years ago I thought I'd give varifocals a go. Loved them right from the start, no problems whatsoever. Only trouble now is that I have a cataract in one eye. Hopefully get it sorted before too long.

Nick.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Getting the cataracts done virtually negates the need for glass's. Definitely for varifocals. Or should.??

Ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Getting the cataracts done virtually negates the need for glass's. Definitely for varifocals. Or should.??
> 
> Ray.


I don't understand how that could be the case, Ray. The lenses are about adjusting focus, whereas cataracts add a layer of mistiness. Please explain if I am wrong.

I've personally got on well with varifocals ever since I had them, and like Geoff feel I need them for driving in order to see both the road and the instrument panel.

I did take a little longer to get used to my new prescription though after I had two corneal grafts a few years ago. This was partly because the surgery had increased the difference between my eyes, so that one was shortsighted and the other longsighted. Individual differences might explain why some people get on more easily than others with varifocals.

The drunken feeling can go away, or diminish if you persist. It's all about the brain getting used to it.

Anyway, Barry, persisting could have saved you a fortune in Leffe. :wink2:

Chris


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Chris, me too used varifocals for almost 10 years to see the road and instruments.
But as my vision got more and more cloudy or not clear, it was suggested I had an eye exam.
This resulted in being referred to an eye doc who did my cataracts within a week of each other. 
I then after a laser correction didn't need glass's for anything but close reading. Not for driving, watching TV but only for reading text and the phone.
I now have some very basic old 'cheaters' round the house and in the toilet for reading and a prescription pair for the computer. 

I do feel liberated but often put glass's on when working with machinery just for safety.

Ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

So perhaps it was the laser correction, not the cataract removal, that reduced your need for specs.

I also had cataracts removed at the same time as my grafts. I don't think they were bad but it was best to do them then rather than risk ruining my new corneas if they had to be done later.

My condition was called Fuchs' Endothelial Dystrophy. The endothelial cells, whose function is to clear excess fluid from the cornea, were dying off and they don't get replaced. Consequently there was a build up of fluid, which meant viewing the world through a mist, all sorts of other distorting light effects, and eventually blisters. I'm so grateful for whoever donated their corneas.


Chris


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have worn glasses since i was 15, originally for distance, then back at uni in 1990s couldn't focus back and forward between the board and my writing. went for eye test and variofocals were suggested. Have only twice had problems, both times wrong prescription had been used, so perhaps that was your problem Barry. Type of lens used can make a difference too. Do have a pair of distance only as spares for driving, but really dont like wearing them and they don't as i had expected make any difference to my view when driving. Would not wear variofocals if riding a motorbike though, the angle need to do a 'life-saver' backward glance is too acute for the type of lens i use.
I also 'mumble' John has had a hearing test where he has a problem within a range in the levels, seems this is the level I speak at. We have friends who wear aids, some we weren't ware of till told. He just says Pat says you mumble too, Pat says no she doesn't I can hear her perfectly since starting to wear my hearing aids. Get really fed up repeating myself, and even when others are there and know what I have said he insists I have just mumbled or said something different. We do have regular health checks fortunately, try to eat helthily and excercise and truly believe that red wine is beneficial.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> So perhaps it was the laser correction, not the cataract removal, that reduced your need for specs.
> I also had cataracts removed at the same time as my grafts. I don't think they were bad but it was best to do them then rather than risk ruining my new corneas if they had to be done later.
> My condition was called Fuchs' Endothelial Dystrophy. The endothelial cells, whose function is to clear excess fluid from the cornea, were dying off and they don't get replaced. Consequently there was a build up of fluid, which meant viewing the world through a mist, all sorts of other distorting light effects, and eventually blisters. I'm so grateful for whoever donated their corneas. Chris


Dunno Chris.
My eyes were as good as they are now shortly after the cataract opps. But After a couple of months I could see specs which seemed to reduce the clarity. So thats when the doc suggested a bit of laser correction. I could feel him hitting lots of places and in the end clarity again.

Ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Dunno Chris.
> My eyes were as good as they are now shortly after the cataract opps. But After a couple of months I could see specs which seemed to reduce the clarity. So thats when the doc suggested a bit of laser correction. I could feel him hitting lots of places and in the end clarity again.
> 
> Ray.


Well, whatever it is it's great to be able to see well again.

Chris


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

suedew said:


> Would not wear variofocals if riding a motorbike though, the angle need to do a 'life-saver' backward glance is too acute for the type of lens i use.
> .


Once again it must be "horses for courses". I do quiet a bit of motorbike riding and have had no trouble at all with my varifocals. :nerd:

Nick.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

suedew said:


> Have worn glasses since i was 15, originally for distance, then back at uni in 1990s couldn't focus back and forward between the board and my writing. went for eye test and variofocals were suggested. Have only twice had problems, both times wrong prescription had been used, so perhaps that was your problem Barry. Type of lens used can make a difference too. Do have a pair of distance only as spares for driving, but really dont like wearing them and they don't as i had expected make any difference to my view when driving. Would not wear variofocals if riding a motorbike though, the angle need to do a 'life-saver' backward glance is too acute for the type of lens i use.
> I also 'mumble' John has had a hearing test where he has a problem within a range in the levels, seems this is the level I speak at. We have friends who wear aids, some we weren't ware of till told. He just says Pat says you mumble too, Pat says no she doesn't I can hear her perfectly since starting to wear my hearing aids. Get really fed up repeating myself, and even when others are there and know what I have said he insists I have just mumbled or said something different. We do have regular health checks fortunately, try to eat helthily and excercise and truly believe that red wine is beneficial.


Yes I like Red wine but whiskey is my tipple but it does tend to blur my eyes after a few!
Never needed glasses until my early '50s, had excellent vision, long distance is not too bad but close up I have problems with, I have to admit that it is just old age.

As for hearing It does get a bit fuzzy sometimes, mainly when there is a cacophony of sound but then again I just put it down to my age, I can still clearly hear the morning birdsong although Bats squeaks are getting a bit hard to hear.

I am thankful to reading this thread, for the eye problems that the rest of you have puts mine into insignificance.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I keep wondering about this. My eyes have always been very good but have started to go a bit. I Was told I needed them 20 years ago for reading but I just couldnt get away with them. They just made me feel drunk.  They were flaming expensive as well. Gucci. They are sat downstairs in a drawer, never used. If I had another test and needed glasses can I Assume I can just have new lenses put in these? I was going to just have them turned into a pair of shades to be honest but I dont really wear them either much apart from when making Rock videos.


You can have old frames reglazed, but unless you REALLY like them, it's cheaper to go with new frames.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Online, frameless, varifocals, reactolite, titanium wire, delivered to the door about £200 or £220.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Online, frameless, varifocals, reactolite, titanium wire, delivered to the door about £200 or £220.
> 
> Ray.


Come on Ray, how long you been on here, where's the link


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dear old Google will give you a list Kev. I wasn't going to promote one over another but if you insist...............

Spex4less ®
Everite House, Carr Lane, Hoylake, Wirral, CH47 4BG.

Telephone: 0151 632 6611
E-mail: [email protected]
www.spex4less.com

Company Reg. No.: 5986776 | VAT Reg. No.: 947 4994 58 | MHRA registration number is: CA014318
Spex4less and SPEX4LESS are Registered Trademarks of Fashion Specs Direct Limited

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Ray, bet you feel better now  

I did look at online about 2 years ago, but some seemed very iffy, so a recommendation is far better.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have sent them back twice to get them right. But never had a problem that could not be sorted with them. You can call and speak to the owner and his wife which is nice.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know Specsavers get a bad rep sometimes, but my local one goes the extra mile, even out to the car so I get the bifocal focal length just right so I can see and read the sat nav and dash properly, n one of this "can you read this card" malarky, and I've been able to get specs I like too, but always nice to have other options (opticians)


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

nickoff said:


> Once again it must be "horses for courses". I do quiet a bit of motorbike riding and have had no trouble at all with my varifocals. :nerd:
> 
> Nick.


Think my problem stems from 2 things, I have a small head, my present sunglasses are childrens, and also a very short neck would be unbalanced if i had to turn my body enough to see in my varis.
Problem doesn't arise though, only do pillion. Am a bad passenger and after first go at learning i realised I would never be able to sit on the back again if I continued. Do regret it sometimes, and look at 50ccs with envy.
Note I think I LOOK fairly normal 
Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I tried Varifocals a long time ago, optician said I'd get used to them, but they were awful, and made me feel ill, driving was difficult and using the computer was even worsererer, it was like a parallelogram if I even thought about looking around the screen, I'm overdue at Specsavers, and they said if I didn't like them I could go back to bifocals.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You sound like my wife Kev. Never did try em again and always has bi-focals. Can't change her as it's etched in stone now but they are cheaper.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah I hate is when my voice goes all girly.


----------



## wakk4444 (May 27, 2017)

raynipper said:


> Getting the cataracts done virtually negates the need for glass's. Definitely for varifocals. Or should.??
> 
> Ray.


Not quite right,I have just had a cataract removed and they actually replace it with an artificial lens which is for distance vision.This obviously changes your prescription radically,I have just had a new eye test after the operation has settled down and got my new varifocal specs.A big improvement from before the operation.


----------

